# Anyone wanna help me with some picture ideas?



## TheNotoriousLmc (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey I'm new here so if I'm in the wrong thread, I apologize.


Anyways for my photography class I'm supposed to do a photo essay, basically just a group of pictures that tell a story. I've decided to use a song that in a lot of ways describes my life so it seemed perfect for this assignment, I'll put a link in to it. 








Johnny Hobo And The Freight Trains - Lyrics


Anyways I'm not the most artistic person in the world and need some help for some ideas on what to do. I'll give some info on the area i live in if that helps any,  I live in a suburb area, I'm sure all suburbs are one and the same so you probably know exactly what i'm talking about. I have a car and really that's all the info i can think of that might help you. but hopefully someone could give me just a couple ideas to get some of my own ideas flowing that would be really awesome. In the song he talks about drinking a lot, I don't drink that much but I probably smoke weed as much as he drinks, (please don't think I'm just a typical teenager who smokes weed) so in a way that's all I could think of adding in the picture but don't know in what way i would. But like i said I'm not very artistic so any help is greatly appreciated!!


Thanks Guys/Ladies


----------



## TheNotoriousLmc (Mar 21, 2013)

That link to the lyrics didn't go through... ill just post them


Copyright materaial removed.  Please do not post material to which you do not hold the rights.


----------



## MiFleur (Mar 21, 2013)

You already have your idea, YOU, your story, your environment, the situation of a teenager taking a photography class...  doesn't that tell a story?
- Teenagers, activities
- Teenagers fashion
- What is going on in your area? isn't that a story?
- The environment? anti pollution activities, 

I have to stop because I can spend too much time doing this, and really it should be your task, just open your eyes and learn to see. 
The exercise is in the consciousness of what is going on around you.

Smiles, hands, feet, forms, tools, problems, love, pains, joys etc.


----------



## TheNotoriousLmc (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you i appreciate the feedback. I guess you're right I know I need to do it myself, however I've been thinking about this assignment for the past couple of days and can't really get a grasp on it. But what you said did help! Thank you for the help!


----------



## terri (Mar 21, 2013)

No, you posted in the right thread, no worries.        But MiFleur is right - this is YOUR assignment, and there is a world all around you.  I would only add that you shouldn't need lyrics since it's actually a visual assignment.    If you want words to help express the story, maybe you can take a picture of an ad or something that helps convey the message.   

Give it time, you might wake up tomorrow with something actively percolating in your brain.   It works that a lot!        Good luck.


----------



## TheNotoriousLmc (Mar 21, 2013)

Ya I must have forgot to add that it's supposed to be based off of a song so that's why I put the lyrics in :/

Thanks for the help Terri, I'm gonna go outside and see what I can come up with. It's a cloudy day so it's a perfect chance. Thanks again!


----------

